# Oaksterdam University



## P. BLAZUH (Oct 7, 2008)

Their is a weed college in california 2 campus 1 in L.A and 1 in Oakland you can check it out on you tube or go to their web page. They teach everything you need to know. this is going to be a ground breaker


----------



## Hick (Oct 8, 2008)

...and we should pay a tuition for this?.. Do I get a degree in MJ?..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

yea but we not in calf.  soo... if you wish to know everything about marijuana,
YOU has come to the right place... right here.... make yourself comfort grab some bong where no one can tell u what to do.. and help yourself...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 8, 2008)

you can go to weed college and waste your money but the best teacher is yourself and your mistakes IMO, personally i dont mind when one of my plants start to yellow up or whatever then it helps me gain expiereince in figureing out what is wrong with my plant or sometimes plants. also college in cali come on man why not just buy a house and learn to grow your own for the same price as tutition to weed college.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 8, 2008)

Oaksterdam U has been around for a couple of years now. I have been thinking of taking a few classes.

They actually offer some great classes on Law and growing, which I am interested in.
As far as the Grow classes, I had a couple of friends attend, and were treated by special guest speaker Ed Rosenthal.

Hick, basically, If you get your "degree" from Oak U, you are "more qualified" to get a job at a dispensary and thats how aot of folks are hired, thru Oak U.
That is one of the main reasons of Oak U. Tryin' to legitimaize what is going on in the Bay Area.

Oakland just passed Measure Z, which makes Growing and possesion of MJ legal for anyone over 18 in the city of Oakland. No Medical card needed.
This has brought an onslaught of folks wanting to grow thier own and now clubs are opening whaich are called "Measure Z" clubs, that sell to ANYONE over the age of 18. Plain and simple.

Believe me, it is not a waste of money for someone who has no clue. The grow classes are broken up into a few different "levels". The staff are legitimate growers and actually bring plants to show different things. Cloning, topping, reading the plant. It's a good deal if you live in Cali and are close.


----------



## Hick (Oct 8, 2008)

Actually sounds fun, and informative... I guess a .'college degree' is being required for everything these days..


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 8, 2008)

Oaksterdam also offers glass glowing classes now in their curriculum.

Gee has already signed up for the full semester plus glassblowing.

total tuition = around $700 (That's less than 5 credits from a Junior College)

I am mostly interested in the buisiness, ethical and political aspects of the cannabis community.....and what a community it has become here indeed.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice Gee, let us know how it goes, like I said, I am also intersted.

I too am more interested in the Law classes.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

So everyone has already figured out a way to make a dime off of weed. LMAO. The dispensaries, the police, a college.... Wow, and I thought the guy on the street peddling dime bags was the real slime ball. LMAO


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Oct 8, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> So everyone has already figured out a way to make a dime off of weed. LMAO. The dispensaries, the police, a college.... Wow, and I thought the guy on the street peddling dime bags was the real slime ball. LMAO


what is the problem with making a profit off of weed ? Not everyone has time to grow their own. And I aint about to grow it and just give it away supplies cost money, and my time does to yall kill me wit that like selling weed to people who are willing to buy is wrong stop hatin its not healthy


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 8, 2008)

P. BLAZUH said:
			
		

> what is the problem with making a profit off of weed ? Not everyone has time to grow their own. And I aint about to grow it and just give it away supplies cost money, and my time does to yall kill me wit that like selling weed to people who are willing to buy is wrong stop hatin its not healthy



selling cannabis at a reasonable price is ok.

being a drug dealer is wrong. 

Charging someone $50-60 for less than 4 grams of ANY plant matter is wrong. Period.

the mentality of PROFIT in itself is wrong and sets to divide us. 

we must educate ourselves to the full extent of our own ability.


if a person who has a PHD or the desire and training to teach...and requires compensation for the teaching and the work it took to reach that position...I will gladly pay in FAKE PAPER BILLS FOR SERVICES OR GOODS RENDERD. 

At least until the monitary system is abolished and we as a speices can truly prosper....you know..knowledge and schooling would be free to all.


like healthcare should be.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

I think my statement was taken out of context. What I meant to say is   it use to be that someone selling weed was considered dirty, trouble..... now we have dispensaries, police, and even colleges making money off of it. Hope this cleared it up for everyone. If not :chuck:  look out, I am still peeved on the whole LED craze now


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 8, 2008)

LED Craze.


HA!


maybe if you want to do a PC case grow...or in space with limited power and grow area LED's would be great.

but for those of us who want a decent yield or strong mother plants should avoid them.

...until something better comes along.


Maybe they will touch on LED's in oaksterdam.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

I did some research on it to see if maybe I am be biased (which I am) to HPS and MH and the output with LED really isn't that bad. However, it is misleading. In order to have a decent grow you need alot of those panels where as 1 HPS will do the trick. The LED's aren't measured in Luemens they are measured in candle power. I don't know enough yet, but I will find out some more for my own sanity. In the meantime, I am guarding the fort against and more LED insurgants!!!!!!

:chuck:


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Oct 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> you can go to weed college and waste your money but the best teacher is yourself and your mistakes IMO, personally i dont mind when one of my plants start to yellow up or whatever then it helps me gain expiereince in figureing out what is wrong with my plant or sometimes plants. also college in cali come on man why not just buy a house and learn to grow your own for the same price as tutition to weed college.


I see you did'nt do any research on the college b 4 u replyed to this thread. For you to write that its a waste of money tells it all, the people who are teaching the classes are the pioneers in legalizing medical marijuana and teach more than just growing.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 8, 2008)

I agree as I  and many others have taught ourselves to grow.

but there are so many aspects of HORTICULTURE as a whole people can learn.

...outside of a institutionalized accredited 4yr university. 

Plus they touch on many other important topics including:

Harvest 
Curing 
hashmaking
...and more

these things can not only take years and years to learn on your own...but can amount to quite a bit of money.


and as far as I am concerned this is one of the most important items to the legalization movement: A reponsible ethical learning and teaching environment to provide insight on one of the oldest and most frequently used medicines ever to exist to the human race.


whats the problem with that?

you dont like the profit margins they make to maintain facilities, pay TEACHERS and purchase suppplies and legal protection....


than you are free to not attend.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

WOW you guys are fired up today. Nobody is disrespecting "Oaksterdam" relax and have a smoke. I agree with you Effen, it just humor's me that marijuana is slowly becoming "mainstream" so to speak when 10 years ago it was an abomination.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 8, 2008)

Understandably so godspeed.

Marijuana was deemed and believed to be evil by ME as well untill less tha 10 years ago.

your suprise is not alone.

but in a place like california where marijuana is more common than...well..any other agriculture product in this massive agriculture state.

yesterday I called the police to MY residence.

to file a complaint about my father.


...after we went on a stoll through my garden he grabbed one of the stickyest, purple(est), frostyest nugs on my outdoor purple sativa...took a big smell...deep smell, exhaled, sighed, looked at me and said this:

"Sigh, MAN! that is some good stuff. I understand Marijuanas place in society...unfortuinately it's still illegal."

I said:

"Maybe one day, I just want you to know that I am doing this the right way...and ANY of the Campbell Police Department want to come by and have a look they are more than welcome...anytime."

then we talked about BBQ and decided to have a cook-off.


...at my place.


so understand how things are much, MUCH different here in california...and how a cannabis college seems normal to some...yet outrageous to most.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

I think it is fantastic Effen, I hope one day the whole country will follow suit.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 8, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> so understand how things are much, MUCH different here in california...and how a cannabis college seems normal to some...yet outrageous to most.


 
Gee is SO correct. For those living in the other 49 states, it is hard to explain how the "scene" has progressed here. Gone are the days of closing your windows to burn one. Gone are the days of stressing out if a cop is behind you and you have a QP of dank. It's ALMOST the way it should be.

Please , please don't take me as dissing everywhere else. I am not, not at all. I am tryin' to say that we in Cali are on the forefront of the movement and are pushing the boundries in every aspect of the Mighty Herb.
As someone stated, the classes taught at O.U. are taught by THE VERY SAME folks that got us to where we are today.

For everyone living in other states that have changed thier MJ laws in the last 10 years, you have those folks to thank for it. Plain and simple.

I know alot of us here are older cats and have seen this change. 15 years ago, there were no MJ forums. If you had ANY kind of HID light, you were instantly a "Pro". Good weed was the bricks of mex weed that was "more greenish then brown". The BEST time of year was right now, when Humbolt harvested and, if you were lucky and knew the right cats, you could get an oz of good old Humbolt Skunk.

Look what we have now.

Think what we will have in 15 more years.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 8, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Actually sounds fun, and informative... I guess a .'college degree' is being required for everything these days..


 

Your right,.

Now that I said that, watch, The dispensaries will now start buying herb from only "Collage Grads"


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 8, 2008)

NY finally introduced a bill with good support for MJ patients but have yet to vote on the bill. You Cali guys and gals keep doing what you are doing, maybe someday the rest of the country will see the true benefits of full legalization. Hats off to you guys, and Thanks!!!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 8, 2008)

oh man effen,  if it was my dad grabbin one of my crop... boy.. hes gonna down!! people with old fashions minds... I prolly end up slap his head for a pretty long while.... just to give him a index point look on between his eyes, just to get things straight,... I dont take his craps so he dont need to take my crap!


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 8, 2008)

The only credit Cali really gets is we pushed it first. Mainly, the Bay Area. But cmon, Berkeley, San Fran is known to push "boundries" on every issue.  We have some outspoken folks for sure, God love em!

Now, States like NY are standing up for thier rights. All it took was one State to get the Ball rolling.

I suspect that when NY passes thier MMJ laws, they will overtake Cali on alot of aspects. This is due to the bigger population you guys have. Right now, The Bay Area is on the forefrnt, but soon, very soon, Southern California will overtake us. We have 5 million in the Bay, whereas the "L.A." area has around 12 million. They are just getting used to the idea of dispensaries and breeding and so on so forth, and they are taking friggin off.

So, when NY or other big metropolitan areas pass similar laws, the same will happen, but bigger.


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 8, 2008)

Great thread, its like listening to "prophets" speak...


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 8, 2008)

I know Fad, I get all crazy when I talk about it. It just amazes me everytime I go to the Bay and see all this.
I will be 40 in a few months, and the changes I have seen, I would never have thought would really happen.

It reminds me of the Cheech and Chongs Next movie, where Chong tells Cheech " When weed is legal man, I'll have a great resume", or something along those lines lol.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Oct 8, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Great thread, its like listening to "prophets" speak...


I agree 1000% Nor Cal Hal you are a  great Thread writter, I would like to take this time to thank you for clearing up my unclear threads

 Thanx Bro:aok:


----------



## blancolighter (Oct 8, 2008)

godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> I did some research on it to see if maybe I am be biased (which I am) to HPS and MH and the output with LED really isn't that bad. However, it is misleading. In order to have a decent grow you need alot of those panels where as 1 HPS will do the trick. The LED's aren't measured in Luemens they are measured in candle power. I don't know enough yet, but I will find out some more for my own sanity. In the meantime, I am guarding the fort against and more LED insurgants!!!!!!
> 
> :chuck:


 
Hey man, looks like you're checking out the wrong LEDs. They're plenty of gimmic ones, but if you take time to dig through the crap, there's quite a few good ones out there. I've got a grow journal goin and all the plants photographed in there are grown with LEDs, and they're flourishing!


----------



## Fadeux (Oct 8, 2008)

NorCal, you said "almost there" what else do you think needs to happen to get "there." Im curious to see what you think.


from wikipedia


> One private club in Oaksterdam sells cannabis and food containing cannabis to adults who do not hold valid physician recommendations for medical marijuana, which are needed to obtain county issued patient identification cards in California. One such club is named after Oakland's Measure Z, a city ballot initiative which makes the private sales, cultivation, and possession of cannabis the lowest police priority and mandates that the City of Oakland tax and regulate cannabis as soon as possible under state law.




Thats huge to "tax and regulate as soon as possible." That's basically the final step, dont you think? Of course, I don't live there, I just really want to move there.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 8, 2008)

Fadeux said:
			
		

> NorCal, you said "almost there" what else do you think needs to happen to get "there." Im curious to see what you think.
> 
> 
> from wikipedia
> ...


 

Only 2 more things Fad,
Get the feds to change the Schedule class for MJ and to leave states with MMJ alone.

And you are absolutly right, A Tax ID number.
Dairy is HUGE in Cali, and think what that brings in as far as tax dollars for the state and federal goverment.
MJ is still the number one crop, so if we all payed taxes on it, with no fear of going to jail, we won.

I know , as far as my life, growing herb is the only "questionable" thing I do. If there were no Federal worries, I would be a damn fine upstanding citizen! And I am sure that is the story for most of us here.

Were so close. Alot on the fed level will depend on what happens Nov 4th.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

Hey Effen.. Did you start your classes yet? If so, hows it going?


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 23, 2008)

Nope, not yet. 

Money is tight these days. 

Need to sell a few LBS first. I can't wait to start though.


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 24, 2008)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Nope, not yet.
> 
> Money is tight these days.
> 
> Need to sell a few LBS first. I can't wait to start though.


 
Harborside man, harborside.


----------



## P. BLAZUH (Oct 27, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Harborside man, harborside.


Harborside is way to expensive man, they charged me 55 plus tax 4 an 8th of OG kush OPC is a lot cheaper 50 out the door for top shelf jolly rancher. check em out they are on west grand at the old Care building


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 27, 2008)

If you buy cheap meds that usually means the grower got shafted somehow.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 27, 2008)

I LOVE how fired up everybody is!  I am the same way when discussing marijuana to others, especially those who downgrade it or belittle the plant and its medical capabilities.  Not many can understand why we get this way, but it is always great to KNOW instead of what you have just HEARD.  I can ramble off facts all day about growing, history, and politics on MJ, and I thank the members of this forum for giving me the knowledge to do so. *(Wish there was a "Thanks" button I could push for every member on here at once)


----------



## The Effen Gee (Oct 27, 2008)

California is great for cannabis...but we need top focus on other areas..

Change of some kind is on the horizon..But I do not feel like its for the better.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 27, 2008)

I saw plenty of 2nd Lieutenants come out of college and OCS and were still totally clueless; the degree doesn't make the man (or the weed); it's the skillz that pay the billz :hubba:


----------

